# introducing the sister to the M3



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

MY sister and brother in law were in town from Toronto for the long weekend and I took for a ride or two. Going out for dinner up in Fort Langley on Thursday I took the long route via the TransCanada to show off the FSD and such. Lane changes and exiting by itself did not fail to please. Of course my hands were on the steering wheel at all times.

Being prone to car sickness (or at least that is her story) had my sister up front with me and it was funny to hear her alternate between "i have to get Tesla" and "I cannot get a Tesla" - sometimes during the same lane change.

One interesting discovery is that my wife (wearing a smooth dress and in the back seat) commented on how much she slid from side to side around corners and that she had to hang on. I'm going to have to buy her a silk dress.


----------



## PEIEVGUY (Dec 19, 2018)

lance.bailey said:


> my sister up front with me and it was funny to hear her alternate between "i have to get Tesla" and "I cannot get a Tesla" - sometimes during the same lane change.


I think this is very common to someone new to the Tesla experience to go from one end of the spectrim to the other.

"Holy cow-I want/need/must have one of these right now' to 'Well, I probably shouldn't, it's too expensive/I'm nervous/other Evs must be just as good'

She'll be ordering shortly haha..


----------



## Mosess (Sep 13, 2018)

lance.bailey said:


> MY sister and brother in law were in town from Toronto for the long weekend and I took for a ride or two. Going out for dinner up in Fort Langley on Thursday I took the long route via the TransCanada to show off the FSD and such. Lane changes and exiting by itself did not fail to please. Of course my hands were on the steering wheel at all times.
> 
> Being prone to car sickness (or at least that is her story) had my sister up front with me and it was funny to hear her alternate between "i have to get Tesla" and "I cannot get a Tesla" - sometimes during the same lane change.
> 
> One interesting discovery is that my wife (wearing a smooth dress and in the back seat) commented on how much she slid from side to side around corners and that she had to hang on. I'm going to have to buy her a silk dress.


My daughter who is prone to getting car-sick, loves the tesla but is frustrated that she always gets nauseous in it. Perhaps it is my driving, but it does have a more linear and direct feel in both acceleration and braking which makes it feel more like a roller coaster than a traditional car where acceleration and handling are usually sloppy and incoherent.
My son loves it though and always wants to ride with me in what he, appropriately, refers to as "robot car".


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

lance.bailey said:


> One interesting discovery is that my wife (wearing a smooth dress and in the back seat) commented on how much she slid from side to side around corners and that she had to hang on. I'm going to have to buy her a silk dress.


My daughter's booster seat on Prince Lionheart protective mat flies around the back seat when she's not in it. Never had that happen in any other car.


----------



## K.T. (May 31, 2019)

Mosess said:


> My daughter who is prone to getting car-sick, loves the tesla but is frustrated that she always gets nauseous in it. Perhaps it is my driving, but it does have a more linear and direct feel in both acceleration and braking which makes it feel more like a roller coaster than a traditional car where acceleration and handling are usually sloppy and incoherent.
> My son loves it though and always wants to ride with me in what he, appropriately, refers to as "robot car".


Have you seen those car sickness glasses? I have no idea if they work, but may be worth a shot!


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

Mosess said:


> My daughter who is prone to getting car-sick, loves the tesla but is frustrated that she always gets nauseous in it. Perhaps it is my driving, but it does have a more linear and direct feel in both acceleration and braking which makes it feel more like a roller coaster than a traditional car where acceleration and handling are usually sloppy and incoherent.
> My son loves it though and always wants to ride with me in what he, appropriately, refers to as "robot car".


Try chill mode with your daughter.

Also I find if your using TACC and your behind a car that is going slower than set speed the car will VERY subtly lunge closer then back off, lunge closer then back off. I can easily see someone getting car sick from that. It's very subtle, and that is the problem. It's not so obvious it's doing it. Some senses know it's happening and others don't. You're body senses the slight G force fore and aft but your eyes don't see it.

When driving with a friend who has a Model 3 I noticed that he is constantly speeding up and slowing down when he thinks he's driving a steady speed. I could see it on the accelerometer gauge the black line going up and down, up and down. As soon as I mention it to him, try to show him on the gauge, he stops. Maybe I need to video it. Even though the road was flat (no TACC). I hate driving with him.


----------

